# Tips for Grinding Nails with a Dremel



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee has black nails which I am afraid to trim. I tried to do it once and I hit the quick -- of course he bled a lot. I've had the vet trim them, I've taken him to PetSmart to have them trimmed, and of course our regular groomer trims them. When he was groomed 2 weeks ago, I asked the groomer to trim a little more off his nails because htey were still "long." She looked at them and said they were as short as she could get them. She recommended more frequent trimings on order to get the quick to receed. 

Since I am totally inept at trimming his nails, I ordered a Dremel to use instead. I'd appreciate any tips as to how to grind his nails witht he Dremel. Will I be able to tell when I'm approaching the quick? How close can I get? How often should I work on the nails in order to get the quicks to receed? Ano and all tips are appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Are all of his nails black? Quincy has black ones and white ones. I read somewhere to trim the white ones first and then trim the black ones to around the same length as the white ones have been trimmed. Does that make sense? LOL Anyway, I'm a chicken when it comes to trimming his nails, so I think we'll just keep going to the groomer for that. I have a grinder, but am always afraid that I'm going to catch his hair. I've read all of the things you can do to prevent hair catching (ie: nylons with nails poking out, wet fur, etc.), but I think he can feel my hesitancy and gets squirmy when I try. Maybe when he's older it'll be easier.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Dory said:


> Are all of his nails black?


All of his nails are black :-(


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

I do both, trim and dremel. My dogs have a mix of white and black nails, except Lacey, hers are alll white! I probably could cut shorter, but I don't want to nick them, so I do them more frequent. You have to be very careful with the rotary tool and the hair. I find it easier after a bath, the nails are soft and the hair is easier to keep out. Just go slow and do a little at a time. remember, it can get hot if you leave it on the nail too long.


----------

